# Ah crud... an isopod?



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I found one trotting along the bottom of my tank, now I am having 40 fits and half way tempted to pull the tank appart looking for it. .Help?!


----------



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

How big is it?

From my understanding it will be very small, (some are large)
Tearing up your tank because of one might be very difficult and on top of that iif you hald one,You probably have a few.
You would be suprised how many people have them, People mistake them from amphipods all the time.

Try to find out which type of isopod it is first. Then take actions acordingly.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

There are good and bad isopods... try to ID yours

Typically the bad ones have very big eyes... and they will be on your fish.

If its a bad one it will starve itself to death after a few weeks/months without fish....


----------



## ChefMark (Oct 23, 2010)

Did you get your Rock from Big Al's ???
why well because I got mine from them and it had Cirolanid isopod in one of the rocks. Maybe more but I have only seen the one..
Did it look like this
http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSUxxKjIRDYI1GvcyB29Fsl4Kti1HjhzOAMmWTbMPiC2pWHg5hDaQ
I speared mine out and never saw anymore. Read up as there are other pods that look the same but are good for your tank..


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Kweli I just got the fish. the tank was set up for about 1 year 8 months prior. no live rock introduction since. the only thing it might have hiked on was a shell I got from a gtaa member, I shoulda shot fresh water down it. I would normally do a dunk. its grey about a bit over a quarter inch long. she was feeding on a pellet I was using to bait her out. but could not catch her. it's cramped quarters.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Does it have the massive eyes like the picture linked above?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I am not so sure. they were somewhat large. but I need to see if I can spot the s ucker again. I was watching my fish and shrimp, nothing bothering them. I guess I will know soon enough.


----------

